# I am so lost and just need a simple how to...



## lalilulelo (Sep 7, 2011)

Im not as tech savy as some of my peers and i know that some of you may be upset with my newb question... but can someone please just tell me how to root my droid x running gingerbread?


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Moved your thread, please keep the developer section for releases & such.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## lalilulelo (Sep 7, 2011)

a thanks in adance!... and a sorry in advance for being a real newb im just dieing to have a rooted phone!


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

"lalilulelo said:


> a thanks in adance!... and a sorry in advance for being a real newb im just dieing to have a rooted phone!


We all gotta start somewhere. 
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...click-on-(official)-fully-stock-.602-with-13p read through that link, should give you all the information you need.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## lalilulelo (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks alot ocmrade i really appreciate that


----------



## lalilulelo (Sep 7, 2011)

Do i need to go back to froyo? Does this work for the old Droid X?


----------



## lalilulelo (Sep 7, 2011)

anyone know how to open this on mac osx?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

go into about phone and tell me what it says under android version

Also, for osx please use the thread found here


----------



## lalilulelo (Sep 7, 2011)

android version 2.3.3


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

ok, follow the directions in the thread I linked
It's OSX specific

I linked directly to the post you'll be using


----------



## lalilulelo (Sep 7, 2011)

ok so i downloaded it.. opend it.. only probelm is it opnes a text edit? nothing happnes i just see text?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

do you know if the file extension is .sh?

The file you need should be this
then follow instructions 2-5 from that post


----------



## lalilulelo (Sep 7, 2011)

it is .sh? am i to copy and pase the whole hting in the terminal? and unlock the phone? When i open the file (the .sh) it just opnes a text edit.. im not sure wha tto do with that


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

It should be running as a script
I'm not familiar with osx unfortunately..
I'll get back to you as soon as I can


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

You may be able to use this tuturial - Found here

If you are still unsure please join the rootz chat and contact me for further assistance.


----------



## lalilulelo (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

No problem
Are you rooted?


----------

